
Callbacks in C++ using template functors – Rich Hickey (1994) - vmorgulis
http://www.tutok.sk/fastgl/callback.html
======
jepler
how far C++ has come in .. oh heck, it's been 22 years since that article was
written! Modern (C++11 and newer) approaches to solving this problem are made
much better by language advances like variadic templates (no need to supply
one template for each different number of arguments!), perfect forwarding, and
of course lambdas.

